# Your Top 10 Mock Draft



## pushpull7 (Apr 16, 2015)

Everyone has their opinions. All the talking heads get to change their mind every week. So let's put down what we think will happen. 

With the first pick in th.......oh who's kidding who?  It's gonna be winston. I wouldn't have him if you paid me to take him, but that's who they are going to pick.

With the second pick, the Tennessee Titans select.....Leonard Williams. Strong/solid pick with a guy who will likely be a day one starter. They have other plans at QB  Really the only one of these "high pick" defensive guys that even comes close to safe.

With the Third pick, the Jacksonville Jaguars select.....Kevin White, wide receiver, West Virgina. Surprise? Why? He's prototypical, to the best of my knowledge has no red flags and will give the Jags a MUCH needed boost on offense. 

With the fourth pick, the Oaklands Raiders select...Amari Cooper, Alabama (roll tide!) They wanted White, but they are not unhappy. Technically, Cooper had monster stats last year, played in a pro style offense, and will be a terrific compliment to Carr.

With the 5th pick, The Washington Redskins select...Marcus Mariota, QB, Oregon University. It's a no-brainer. They don't have to start him right away, they know for a fact that "bob" isn't going to work out, and the stats are astronomical. That doesn't mean he won't be a first day starter, but they don't need to. IMHO, a steal and a far safer bet than "bob"

With the 6th pick, the NY Jets select, Shane Ray, Missouri. My take is that the Jets had a top 5 defense iirc but need a pass rusher. I'm thinking that Ray is the safest bet and Bowles is not real flighty with this type of thing. 

With the 7th pick, the Chicago Bears select, Dante Fowler Jr, Florida. Well, they can't pass. I don't like him too much personally. For a guy that is being drafted this high, I'd expect much better college numbers. He's just on the edge of being an "upside" or "potential" player....which usually means bust. But, he's the best of what is there.

With the 8th pick, the Atlanta Falcons select, Melvin Gordon, RB, Wisconsin. Offense generally scores points, the defense is a rebuilding project (nothing remaining is worth missing at RB here) and the offense has most of the other elements. There will be decent enough prospects to start building the defense in later rounds, but they need to take the pressure off of Ryan. 

With the 9th pick, the NY football Giants select, Danny Shelton, Washington. A steal. One of those guys that can be used to plug/play day one. Will give the Giants a solid/flexible player probably to the point where when his contract is up they'll either have to give him big cash or franchise him.

With the 10th pick, there has been a trade. The Minnesota Vikings have traded with the rams and selected Devante Parker, wide receiver, Louisville. Patterson was a bust. They don't have Greg Jennings anymore and they need someone opposite Wallace. The rams wanted a boatload of players that are already gone so they got a couple of extra picks and swap places.

How'd I do?  It's a crap shoot.....but just for fun......


----------



## Dutchbooked (Apr 17, 2015)

Winston is so underrated and you are foolish to say you wouldn't take him.
Luck is "better" but I won't be surprised at all if Winston wins more over their career. Winston will make Mike Evans the best WR in the NFL in a few years. 
I agree with 1 and 2.
After that I think it gets interesting. No way Gordon is going in the top 10 though.
To me if you need a quarterback you have to trade up to 3 and get Mariota.


----------



## pushpull7 (Apr 21, 2015)

I wouldn't have a guy with that much trouble. It's not just a couple of issues, it's a huge sample size of legal/moral/maturity problems. I hope TB takes him, they deserve him either way.


----------



## MetalheadMC (Apr 21, 2015)

I agree with top 4. Hard to say if Washington will go with Mariota just yet. I hope not for his sake, because its not just RG III's fault they can't win 

Patterson a bust? I don't think so


----------



## pushpull7 (Apr 23, 2015)

MetalheadMC said:


> I agree with top 4. Hard to say if Washington will go with Mariota just yet. I hope not for his sake, because its not just RG III's fault they can't win
> 
> Patterson a bust? I don't think so



850 yards/5 td's in two seasons as a first round pick? Could we at least agree on disappointing?


----------



## Randy (Apr 23, 2015)

Bold, bold mock. 

Since I'm a Jets guy, I'll chime in on that... Good choice, based on Bowles scheme as a coach and based on the team's needs but my sixth sense tells me Woody is more worried about selling tickets and less about the team they field, and part of what threw Rex under the bus for were all of those high round defensive picks while the offense languished. 

I'm not necessarily selling out that Mariota's on the board and that NYJ takes him, but I do think they pick someone on offense JUST to appease the fans and either cross their fingers on pass rushing or trade for a 'stop gap'


----------



## MetalheadMC (Apr 23, 2015)

pushpull7 said:


> 850 yards/5 td's in two seasons as a first round pick? Could we at least agree on disappointing?


 
Ok I'll say he is definitely a prime candidate to be a bust. He had a good rookie year, but I just looked and apparently I missed his downfall last season, so I definitely see your point of view. They may be trading him, so I agree with your top 5 now. My apologies  

I'm just mainly interested in who my Ravens will be getting this year. Im pretty sure it will be a DB...at least I hope


----------



## pushpull7 (Apr 23, 2015)

It's gonna be tough for the Ravens. They have have had two mass-exodus's in 3 years...but you got that ring over my team  

Not sure now about Shane Ray. Might possibly slip even though he's opting out of surgery. When I made this he looked like he was coming along fine.


----------



## Dutchbooked (Apr 26, 2015)

pushpull7 said:


> I wouldn't have a guy with that much trouble. It's not just a couple of issues, it's a huge sample size of legal/moral/maturity problems. I hope TB takes him, they deserve him either way.



Like his fake point shaving story? 
All his "trouble" has more to do with modern sports media, social media and having a 24/7 sports news cycle with people always looking for a sensational story. College kids are always doing dumb things, at a point in the past that was almost the point of college. I want a guy with some Animal House in them. If anything what I like about Jameis is the NFL is almost going to be a step down pressure wise after being the national sports villain of the year.
Twitter will have a new college kid to pick on half way through next college football season.


----------



## pushpull7 (Apr 29, 2015)

I think my mock is in a bit of trouble. Shane Ray is going to fall quite a bit maybe and today Minnesota said they are interested in trading the 11th but DOWN not up. So, I'm not like these guys on NFL channel that change their draft everyday. But maybe Vic Beasley in place of Shane Ray and the yams taking Parker. Or maybe Gurley to the Jets instead of defense? That might make Randy happy.


----------



## pushpull7 (Apr 30, 2015)

Holy Crap!

Wow, one thing is for sure, this draft isn't going to be known for great hair or suits 

Man, some of these guys are taking fugly to a new level


----------



## pushpull7 (Apr 30, 2015)

pushpull7 said:


> (a bunch of nonsense)



Well, it started out with the no-brainer and then......


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Apr 30, 2015)

I can't believe San Diego gave up so much for Gordon.. we don't have many picks.. and we traded away more for the next 2 years.... with all the holes on defense this sucks


----------



## pushpull7 (Apr 30, 2015)

Nice. The noners whiffed again. 

"no no no, don't take the safe bet that will be on our team as a starter for years, take the project/low motor/low effort guy"


----------



## pushpull7 (Apr 30, 2015)

Pittsburgh just got the steal of the first round. Bud Dupree.

I have no idea how he slipped this low. Considering some of the busts they have had in really recent years it's nice to have one fall in your lap.

Too many reaches for OL. Need dictating the position. They might all turn out to be great players but those are a bit high.


----------



## pushpull7 (Apr 30, 2015)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Dorsett to INDY, wha hoo!!!!! 

Stacked, we are.


----------



## pushpull7 (May 1, 2015)

I don't know which one of these threads to post in anymore......

All the "punks" were taken after all. God bless America. Especially gregory.....him/dez/hardy with general sheriff jones leading the circus should be interesting  And DGB? Ummmm, didn't the titans learn after hunter that was not a good idea?

Boring overall. Too many people pushed up because of need or guys we never heard of that are taken because GM's think they are clever.


----------

